# My invite



## thereidss (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, I finally got my invites started. I cheated a little. I used bits of last years Halloween video. I made a dvd invite which flashes pictures and video segments all in gray scale. I put the monologue that Vincent Price does for Thriller as the background. I'm still working on the Dvd cover. You can see the dvd is done but the cover will have a bit more aging and I bought red wax and a skull seal to close the cover. I'm also going to print a map to my house on the back.










If I can figure out how to post the video I would let you all see it. If anyone can tell me how I'll post it.


----------



## FearIsNeverBoring (Aug 22, 2008)

That is very impressive! Did it take you long to make?


----------



## thereidss (Jul 26, 2008)

It's been raining for 2 days here so I had time to mess with it . The dvd cover took 30 minutes because I've used the software before, called print master. It's just a silly program to make cards and party stuff. The actual movie wasn't long I'd say about a day using windows movie maker. Anyone can do it even if you only use pictures, you can animate them, put them to music and run a title. I messed with it for a day just cause it's fun to do, I made it gray scale and did an old film effect.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats really cool idea.


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

That's awesome! What kind of pictures and video clips did you use? Some of your own or from movies, etc?


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

What a clever idea!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Very cool! Any chance you'll post the video somewhere for us to see? I'd love to take a peek..


----------



## cerinad (Jun 13, 2008)

Great idea.. One year i'm Gonna do something like that...


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

thereidss said:


> Well, I finally got my invites started. I cheated a little. I used bits of last years Halloween video. I made a dvd invite which flashes pictures and video segments all in gray scale. I put the monologue that Vincent Price does for Thriller as the background. I'm still working on the Dvd cover. You can see the dvd is done but the cover will have a bit more aging and I bought red wax and a skull seal to close the cover. I'm also going to print a map to my house on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can upload it to Putfile - free videos and photos sharing!, www.photobucket or youtube and insert the link. 

Looks great - can't wait to see


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Wonder invite idea. Please post, we'd love to watch.


----------



## soni (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice, I need to get started on my invites, just not enough time in the day


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

if you don't mind me asking..where did you find the skull wax seal? i've been looking for halloween ones but only found a kit with christmas.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Very nice. I'm doing a video invite also, but was hoping to just put in on Photobucket. But now my husband wants to do a real CD like you did. Having to do 50 of those doesn't sound like fun, but it would be impressive, like yours.


----------



## thereidss (Jul 26, 2008)

ok I think I got this Youtube figured out. I hope it works for everyone. Oh and the wax seal I got from
Nostalgic Impressions- Sealing Wax, Wax Seals and The Timeless Art of Writing!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh, that is so cool - thanks so much for sharing the video!! What a great idea...maybe next year.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

That turned out great! I did video invites last year but they were sent through email. Love your cover and envelope. Your guests are in for a scary 'treat'


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

The video is great. I love it being in black and white. Maybe I'll take more video this year to use next year. Our party is a Dracula theme and I used clips from old Dracula movies from the web. If I can figure out how to post it on my Photobucket acct. I will. I'm going to try putting it on a CD to see how that works, and if my PC friends can open it (I'm Mac). B Scary, how did you send it through email? What format was it in?


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

marsham said:


> The video is great. I love it being in black and white. Maybe I'll take more video this year to use next year. Our party is a Dracula theme and I used clips from old Dracula movies from the web. If I can figure out how to post it on my Photobucket acct. I will. I'm going to try putting it on a CD to see how that works, and if my PC friends can open it (I'm Mac). B Scary, how did you send it through email? What format was it in?


Marsham - 

I made my movies in Movie Maker and than saved them on my computer. I was able to send the file as an attachment as well as, with a link to my putfile account. Having it sent gave everyone the option to download the file or just open the link. I put scary warning on opening both in the email along with creepy music. Either way my guest chose to open it -- they receicved the video invite. I actually sent one out every week week leading up to the party. Each with a scarier email. 

I have used several video hosts and my favorite is Putfile - free videos and photos sharing!. Mainly because they don't convert the file to flash like youtube. When it is converted in flash you can lose clarity and details. I love photobucket for photos and slideshow but I still prefer putfile for video.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Whew, You sure are ambitious sending out so many. I will have to check out putfile as my big concern was losing clarity, especially with the text. I have tested the video by sending it in an email, but it comes out too small. I thank you for the advice.


----------



## thefallenone (Sep 13, 2006)

Great Invite! I have been working on my DVD invite for over a month now and I think I almost got it! I am using movie clips from horror films like Poltergeist, Friday the 13th, Blair Witch, Saw and I even threw in a little clip from the Ghostbusters. I have also used some still pictures from last years party. The only thing I am getting stuck on is the music. Any ideas are greatly appreciated!

The Adobe Premiere Elements 4 is SUPER EASY to use! I will be mailing the invites.


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

cool, do you have a beta max copy for old schoolers like me who dont have a dvd


----------



## thereidss (Jul 26, 2008)

*beta*

I'm sorry no beta here. how about reel to reel would that work for you? hahahahahahaha 
You got to get with the times. Next thing I know you'll want to borrow one of my eight tracks.


----------

